# Deputy Sheriff Allen Bares



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Allen Bares, Jr.*

Vermilion Parish Sheriff's Office, Louisiana

End of Watch: Monday, June 23, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 51
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* 32

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 6/23/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Charged with murder

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Allen Bares was shot and killed at approximately 4:00 pm while investigating two suspicious men while off duty.

Deputy Bares was cutting grass when he observed the men crash their car into a ditch on South Hospital Drive. He called the sheriff's office to report the incident and suspicious activity, then approached them. As he did so one of the men drew a weapon and fatally shot him.

Responding deputies located Deputy Bares suffering from gunshot wounds. He was transported to Abbeville General Hosptial, where he succumbed to his wounds.

After shooting Deputy Bares, the two subjects stole his truck and fled the area. The truck was later located in Abbeville, and both subjects were arrested several hours later. They were subsequently charged with first degree murder.

Deputy Bares had served in law enforcement for 15 years. He had previously served with the Iberia Parish Sheriff's Office. He is survived by his wife and two children.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Mike Couvillon
Vermilion Parish Sheriff's Office
101 S State Street
PO Box 307
Abbeville, LA 70510

Phone: (337) 893-0871

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22125-deputy-sheriff-allen-bares-jr#ixzz35aIzLTOK


----------

